# SilverStone TJ-10 fans placement



## SGasan116 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello!

I have SilverStone TJ-10 case
http://www.silverstonetek.com/produc...id=166&area=en

and Asus X79 sabertooth + Intel I7-3930 + PNY 295
(which will be replaced later with GeForce 780)

and three pair of 120m fans:

BeQuiet! Silnet Wings 2 - x2
be quiet! Silent PSU & Cooling for your PC

NoseBloker PL-2 1400rpm -x2
http://www.blacknoise.com/en/product...lent_Pro_120mm

Noctua NF-F12 -x2 for my cooler Noctua NH-U12S

Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

Originally Noctua fans were with CPU cooler.
Which way is better to place these fans, which ones and where?
I wan to replace stock Silver Stone fans and add 2 fans on the top, for intake air stream.
Where to use them in the most effective way? May be do not use Noctua fan with cooler, but instead put them as a intake, and BeQuiet! use as with cooler.

Any experience with SS TJ10 fans placement?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One 120mm fan in front (blowing in) and one 120mm fan in rear (blowing out) maintains the desired front to rear airflow and is commonly sufficient.
Too many fans can cause turbulence in the case and do as much,or more, harm than good.
Are you experiencing overheating issues?
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

TJ10 is a somewhat unconventional design. I don't believe it has space for a front intake as such, but has what S/S calls a 'mid section' fan (mounted between the hard drive cage and the lower edge of the motherboard) plus vents on the lower front corners of the side panels.

SGasan: Mount one fan in that 'mid-section' slot blowing toward the rear of the PC, and and intake in the side panel. Put two in the top if you like, but configure them as exhaust. The TJ10 also has a slot to mount a 12cm fan horizontally between the upper and lower hard drive cages so you could mount one there also.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I can't recommend using side mount fans as they are a common contributor to


Tyree said:


> turbulence in the case and do as much,or more, harm than good.


If there is actually a heat issue, once we know what we're working with we may be able to offer a better solution than sticking in a bunch of fans.


----------



## SGasan116 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you all for answers!

My main concern is *which* fan to put *where *!
I mean Noctua use their own fans by default, but may be
it'll be better to put NB or BeQuiet! to cool a CPU and put
a Noctua fans on exhaust or intake ? Or NB on intake and BQ! on Noctua cooler?

What is the best place for each fan judging by moving air and RPM?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> One 120mm fan in front (blowing in) and one 120mm fan in rear (blowing out) maintains the desired front to rear airflow and is commonly sufficient.


----------



## SGasan116 (Jan 29, 2008)

Asus x79 Sabertooth
i7-3930
PNY GeForce295
BeQuiet! 1000wt PSU
SilverStone TJ-10 case
Noctua NH-U12S cooler
Western Digital HDD x 4


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you experiencing overheating issues?


----------



## SGasan116 (Jan 29, 2008)

No, not at all!


----------

